# New mod



## Smokie2809 (6/6/18)

Good evenng fellow does anyone know where I can get a good quality box mod kit with batteries willing to pay up to R1000 for something new. Please let me know if anyone has suggestions on stores I can visit
P.S. it's a gift for my girlfriend 
Happy vaping guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (6/6/18)

Smokie2809 said:


> Good evenng fellow does anyone know where I can get a good quality box mod kit with batteries willing to pay up to R1000 for something new. Please let me know if anyone has suggestions on stores I can visit
> P.S. it's a gift for my girlfriend
> Happy vaping guys


Have a look at the online stores of any of the vendors listed in the lower part of the forums home page. Think there is quite a bit to choose from.

Let us know what you decide upon and ask comments if you so wish.

Good luck and happy shopping!

Regards


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/6/18)

Smokie2809 said:


> Good evenng fellow does anyone know where I can get a good quality box mod kit with batteries willing to pay up to R1000 for something new. Please let me know if anyone has suggestions on stores I can visit
> P.S. it's a gift for my girlfriend
> Happy vaping guys


This would be perfect I think ...
http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/eleaf-pico-21700-ello-kit


Still a great size with great battery life because it's a 21700 . However check a YouTube video to decide about the size . if you think it's big I would say get the uwell crown 18650 tube mod . which is regulated. And a separate tank.
http://vapeguy.co.za/mods/regulated-mods/UWell-Nunchaku-Mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

